# Why doesn't Dish Network show the whole free preview weekend?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Howcome when there's a free preview weekend that starts at like 12:00 AM Friday, Dish usually doesn't show it till like 7 or 8 AM Friday?
And the Free Preview weekend goes on till like 7 or 8 AM monday morning, but Dish ALWAYS cuts off the free preview weekend at like 11:59 Sunday night. BTW, is the Showtime Unlimited Free Preview weekend this week or next week?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Free previews on E* usually last from 6AM EST Friday morning until 6AM EST Monday morning. The only time a Dish a free preview ended early, in the 3 1/2 years Ive been a sub, was one of the Starz previews a few months ago. The Showtime free preview is next weekend.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

There has also ben a time or two that E* actualy extended the Free preview by a few days to a week.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I tried to set a timer on my 501 for next Friday morning after 7 am and it wouldn't let me. Even though the channels are still red, the 501 usually let's me set a timer prior to the preview.

I hope Dish turns on ShoHD during this preview, the cheap bastards didn't turn it on last time. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I would think they turn it on since ShoHD is part of the Showtime Unlimited Pak. I wonder why they didnt last time...


----------

